# Soft Proof sRGB in develop mode



## Rose Weir (Mar 23, 2012)

Digital Dog has published a follow up video on the aspects of soft proof and sRGB

The content in this video certainly cleared a few things up for me with out of gamut colours.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v4Z_6Y2Kbk

To date the soft proof section has aggravated, annoyed and confused me. This was compounded by the fact that an exported image in sRGB looked fine....certainly better than the attempt to adjust the results of the overlay gamut...and quite the same as the original dng that had been developed.
I was beginning to think that Lightroom had lost it in terms of yellow/orange and some greens.

Watch the video for best information regarding the sRGB colour type. Make a soft proof copy for a print profile.

Rose


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Rose,

Good info from one of the most knowledge persons on color management.

-louie


----------



## Jackenhack (Apr 12, 2012)

Great info! No more round trip to Photoshop!


----------

